# Slooooooow



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Been fishing between Navarre and Pensacola pier since Sunday afternoon and it’s bren unbelievably slow the mackerel are definitely not here a guy using a bottom rig lost a nice cobia at the pier as he wouldn’t let us gaff it because it would “make the meat bloody” probably only seen 10 kings hit the deck and maybe 5 Spanish


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Navarre pier been dead dead dead. Gonna try later today.


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Got a king today about 15-18lbs


----------

